# When is the official app going to be good?



## Jay Jay (Oct 26, 2018)

I love the official app, but it's nowhere near as good in terms of functionality as some third party apps are. I just can't yet give them access to the key for our M3 so I sit and wait for the official app to step up to the plate with more detailed controls and access to data about the car.


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

Jay Jay said:


> I love the official app, but it's nowhere near as good in terms of functionality as some third party apps are. I just can't yet give them access to the key for our M3 so I sit and wait for the official app to step up to the plate with more detailed controls and access to data about the car.


S owners have been asking this for years, so be happy with the improvements they have made in the last year or so, and don't expect much in the near future (unless you want to always be upset it isn't what you want it to be).


----------



## GateFather (Nov 1, 2018)

Jay Jay said:


> I love the official app, but it's nowhere near as good in terms of functionality as some third party apps are. I just can't yet give them access to the key for our M3 so I sit and wait for the official app to step up to the plate with more detailed controls and access to data about the car.


What third party apps are better? Asking out of true curiosity. Not challenging the statement. I have tried Remote S and other than the apple watch and siri integration it provides, I don't find the actual app to be much better.


----------



## Jay Jay (Oct 26, 2018)

GateFather said:


> What third party apps are better? Asking out of true curiosity. Not challenging the statement. I have tried Remote S and other than the apple watch and siri integration it provides, I don't find the actual app to be much better.


There's one I've looked into called Dashboard for Tesla that seems to give a lot of data and control that isn't in the official app.


----------



## Jay Jay (Oct 26, 2018)

MelindaV said:


> S owners have been asking this for years, so be happy with the improvements they have made in the last year or so, and don't expect much in the near future (unless you want to always be upset it isn't what you want it to be).


I can accept the way it is, but I still will talk and send notes to Tesla about how it can and should be far better.


----------



## Rick Steinwand (May 19, 2018)

If I remember correctly, Dashboard, which I've never used, had a history of Wear battery problems and Teslas not sleeping. Be careful what you wish for.

I'd like to be able to view my front, rear and inside cameras remotely through the app. Let me know when that option is available.


----------



## Jay79 (Aug 18, 2018)

I dunno, I think the app is pretty sweet actually. Never had an app for any other car I've owned until this one. I'd imagine it will be updated and expanded on in the future, don't ya think?


----------



## Achooo (Oct 20, 2018)

I purchased Remote S a couple of weeks ago for the allure of using Siri to set up all kinds of cool commands. It is great when it works, but it fails far too many times to send the command that I ask Siri to execute. It is great in theory, but falls short in practice. Also, I haven't looked at this scientifically, but I feel like there is more vampire drain since I started using that app. I think I will sign out of it for the time being and revert to stock Tesla App. It's clean, and it always works.


----------



## GateFather (Nov 1, 2018)

Achooo said:


> I purchased Remote S a couple of weeks ago for the allure of using Siri to set up all kinds of cool commands. It is great when it works, but it fails far too many times to send the command that I ask Siri to execute. It is great in theory, but falls short in practice. Also, I haven't looked at this scientifically, but I feel like there is more vampire drain since I started using that app. I think I will sign out of it for the time being and revert to stock Tesla App. It's clean, and it always works.


Agree. I setup Remote S with Siri Shortcuts and it works but it takes a good 30 seconds from issuing the command until it works....when it works. Not practical for opening the frunk or trunk. Maybe its ok for starting the heat from my desk in my office before I start packing up to leave. Still, it's failed in front of trying to show people 1 too many times for me to keep using it often.


----------



## PNWmisty (Aug 19, 2017)

Rick Steinwand said:


> I'd like to be able to view my front, rear and inside cameras remotely through the app. Let me know when that option is available.


That would require cellular bandwidth that none of us have paid for yet.

There's good potential there for Tesla to make extra revenue if they provide it as a subscription service.


----------



## Rick Steinwand (May 19, 2018)

PNWmisty said:


> That would require cellular bandwidth that none of us have paid for yet.
> 
> There's good potential there for Tesla to make extra revenue if they provide it as a subscription service.


It could be done while connected to my wi-fi, which is good enough for me.

I'd also like to see it available while connected when summoning.


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

Jay Jay said:


> I can accept the way it is, but I still will talk and send notes to Tesla about how it can and should be far better.


absolutely, send suggestions into Tesla - if for the app or the car software. 
things I'd like in the app or elsewhere from Tesla (but have some already in Teslafi): 

full drive, charge and idle data
scheduled pre-conditioning and charging
start the seat heater remotely (or with pre-conditioning)
and maybe most useful - would be the ability to immediately have access to vehicle controls when opening the app instead of waiting for the connection (which sometimes is quite long)


----------



## webdriverguy (May 25, 2017)

#3 is coming soon per Elon’s tweet


----------



## webdriverguy (May 25, 2017)

MelindaV said:


> absolutely, send suggestions into Tesla - if for the app or the car software.
> things I'd like in the app or elsewhere from Tesla (but have some already in Teslafi):
> 
> full drive, charge and idle data
> ...


I would like to have the ability to schedule charging from the app.


----------



## AMPM (May 1, 2018)

Forcing/fetching an update would be pretty nice too!


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

If the app could put my windows down I’d think it’s the greatest thing since sliced bread. I do supplement it with TeslaFi for data though.


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

SoFlaModel3 said:


> If the app could put my windows down I'd think it's the greatest thing since sliced bread. I do supplement it with TeslaFi for data though.


the S originally has windows able to open/close and the sunroof to close and those were revoked. IIRC, NHTS has a stipulation to close a window or sunroof that these can only be controlled when within vision. - AND - some early owners were having windows randomly open and possibly causing rain damage or security issues (could have been operator error, or an actual bug) so at the same time the closing action was removed (around 2015) the same time the window down action was removed.


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

MelindaV said:


> the S originally has windows able to open/close and the sunroof to close and those were revoked. IIRC, NHTS has a stipulation to close a window or sunroof that these can only be controlled when within vision. - AND - some early owners were having windows randomly open and possibly causing rain damage or security issues (could have been operator error, or an actual bug) so at the same time the closing action was removed (round 2015) the same time the window down action was removed.


I've heard that and there is a very easy solution. Just how the app allows us to lock and unlock the doors - that functionality works as soon as you're in Bluetooth range even if you haven't woken the car yet.

The windows could do the same - only work in Bluetooth range.


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

SoFlaModel3 said:


> I've heard that and there is a very easy solution. Just how the app allows us to lock and unlock the doors - that functionality works as soon as you're in Bluetooth range even if you haven't woken the car yet.
> 
> The windows could do the same - only work in Bluetooth range.


but I can use BT from my bedroom over the garage to unlock the doors and I can not visibly see it


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

MelindaV said:


> but I can use BT from my bedroom over the garage to unlock the doors and I can not visibly see it


And I can sit in the car, close my eyes, and open the windows.


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

garsh said:


> And I can sit in the car, close my eyes, and open the windows.


but hopefully in that case, you are aware enough if your hand, your kid's head or your dog is hanging out the window before you press the button

(this is also the reason current cars require you to pull up on a window button to close it instead of pressing down on it since injuries/deaths occurred by someone (adult, child or animal) stepped on or otherwise pressed the up button without intending to).


----------



## babula (Aug 26, 2018)

IMO the main thing that can be improved is the app loading speed.

The kind of features people have mentioned in this thread belong in a dashboard so it would be cool to have these on the Tesla website and not in the app. The app should be kept simple, in my opinion.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

MelindaV said:


> but hopefully in that case, you are aware enough...


Let me stop you right there.


----------



## webdriverguy (May 25, 2017)

babula said:


> IMO the main thing that can be improved is the app loading speed.
> 
> The kind of features people have mentioned in this thread belong in a dashboard so it would be cool to have these on the Tesla website and not in the app. The app should be kept simple, in my opinion.


Yes I hope they can focus on this a bit


----------



## iChris93 (Feb 3, 2017)

babula said:


> IMO the main thing that can be improved is the app loading speed.
> 
> The kind of features people have mentioned in this thread belong in a dashboard so it would be cool to have these on the Tesla website and not in the app. The app should be kept simple, in my opinion.


How long does it take you to load normally? I believe I have an issue with my car that sometimes leads to a black screen when entering the car. When this issue happens and I am just trying to preheat the car it can take a couple minutes for the car to wakeup and regain LTE connection.


----------



## webdriverguy (May 25, 2017)

iChris93 said:


> How long does it take you to load normally? I believe I have an issue with my car that sometimes leads to a black screen when entering the car. When this issue happens and I am just trying to preheat the car it can take a couple minutes for the car to wakeup and regain LTE connection.


The app for me only works reliability to enter the car. Other than that it loads slowly, you can't turn on climate control until after 3 tries but then it will still give a vehicle connection error etc. I think they can polish this a bit.


----------



## webdriverguy (May 25, 2017)

webdriverguy00 said:


> I would like to have the ability to schedule charging from the app.


Also the ability to power off the car from the app if you wanted to


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

MelindaV said:


> but I can use BT from my bedroom over the garage to unlock the doors and I can not visibly see it


I think I knew you were going to say that and it (not you) makes me angry. Stupid rules get in the way of good things.

Side note, doesn't BMWs display key do the windows?


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

SoFlaModel3 said:


> I think I knew you were going to say that and it (not you) makes me angry. Stupid rules get in the way of good things.
> 
> Side note, doesn't BMWs display key do the windows?


you can blame @garsh for playing with the window buttons with his eyes closed and head hanging out the window.


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

MelindaV said:


> you can blame @garsh for playing with the window buttons with his eyes closed and head hanging out the window.


no- i forgot, that was the acceptable way to close a window - because you are sitting there. never mind


----------



## babula (Aug 26, 2018)

iChris93 said:


> How long does it take you to load normally? I believe I have an issue with my car that sometimes leads to a black screen when entering the car. When this issue happens and I am just trying to preheat the car it can take a couple minutes for the car to wakeup and regain LTE connection.


When I'm in the range of my car I'm always able to open it via the app but it can take up to 1-2 minutes for the app to fully load and display the proper battery percentage. I also noticed that auto unlock works before the app is fully loaded, which can be confusing at times because naturally you want to wait for the app to load up. I haven't had the black screen issue you mentioned thankfully.


----------



## FF35 (Jul 13, 2018)

babula said:


> When I'm in the range of my car I'm always able to open it via the app but it can take up to 1-2 minutes for the app to fully load and display the proper battery percentage. I also noticed that auto unlock works before the app is fully loaded, which can be confusing at times because naturally you want to wait for the app to load up. I haven't had the black screen issue you mentioned thankfully.


This isn't the app loading. The lock/unlock works off of Bluetooth. The climate control and battery percentage work off of LTE/WiFi so what you see if the network connection trying to connect and the Bluetooth is almost instant.


----------



## babula (Aug 26, 2018)

FF35 said:


> This isn't the app loading. The lock/unlock works off of Bluetooth. The climate control and battery percentage work off of LTE/WiFi so what you see if the network connection trying to connect and the Bluetooth is almost instant.


Right, I guess we could call this the illusion of loading - I'm referring to everything that happens before the app is fully capable. My best guess is that certain actions help wake the car up, kicking off the connection and making the app fully usable.


----------



## raptor (May 6, 2018)

I also would like to see the ability to start/stop climate without waking the car up. Just send the command to Tesla servers, and if it fails to wake up/start HVAC, then report back via a notification that it was unable to do so.


----------



## FF35 (Jul 13, 2018)

raptor said:


> I also would like to see the ability to start/stop climate without waking the car up. Just send the command to Tesla servers, and if it fails to wake up/start HVAC, then report back via a notification that it was unable to do so.


I made a post about this over the summer. I was vacationing in an area where there wasn't any WiFi or LTE. The HVAC couldn't be started from the app because Tesla decided to use LTE or WiFi for that function, in addition to Summon. Wanted to show some friends Summon but that was a flop.

Hoping that Tesla, at a minimum, moves the HVAC control to Bluetooth. It's not clear how large the data packet is but maybe they can squeeze one more bit on to toggle the HVAC.


----------



## PNWmisty (Aug 19, 2017)

garsh said:


> And I can sit in the car, close my eyes, and open the windows.


That's nothing! I can sit in a Cafe in Bangkok and Summon my car out of the carport/garage and into the street. But we can't roll down our windows from our office chair?


----------



## PNWmisty (Aug 19, 2017)

MelindaV said:


> full drive, charge and idle data
> scheduled pre-conditioning and charging
> start the seat heater remotely (or with pre-conditioning)
> and maybe most useful - would be the ability to immediately have access to vehicle controls when opening the app instead of waiting for the connection (which sometimes is quite long)


Good ones. I would add:

The ability to change maximum charging current from the app
To read the outside temperature (as well as the cabin temperature)
To control the individual functions of climate control (A/C, fan, Auto/Man, etc)


----------

